# Soon to be announced Nikon D4S at Sochi



## pedro (Feb 10, 2014)

just stumbled on this at FB
http://www.cameraegg.org/nikon-d4s-at-sochi-2014-sample-images-taken-by-d4s/
probable specs
http://nikonrumors.com/2014/01/14/rewind-nikon-d4s-specifications.aspx/


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Are they try to compete with 1D X?....if yes, then I wish them "best of luck", just like the Df

I got to play with 1D X for few times through a friend - this thing is like a killing machine. Canon needs to make a lens that look like this to match with 1D X.


----------



## pedro (Feb 10, 2014)

great one! don't show it openly before you got your patent filed...;-)


----------

